# Purple Minimag AA triple nichia by kyfishguy



## Pinarello (Feb 21, 2017)

Just received this fantastic light. High is amazing from this tiny (single AA) flashlight. Fits perfectly on my rare 18 mm Maglite bicycle holder. Will post some photos later, since now, as new CPF member, this is my first post. 
Yes, becoming flasholic, fanatic, obsessed with this fantastic new world to me.


----------



## Offgridled (Feb 21, 2017)

I have a couple of his mini mag triples and 2D cell 2× 26650 mods . He's an artist. Welcome to CPF..


----------

